# Power issue....



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok Guys

I have a weird one for ya....I posted in some other forums, but note sure what to do.

A few weeks ago, we moved our office to a different part of building, where its a real deadzone. Even on wifi, and mobile data turned off, battery life has been horrendous. Looking back, it seems during my move, I also upgraded from Eclipse 2.1 to Liquid ICS around that timeframe. So I back tracked and installed eclipse 2.1 and tested. Here are my findings:

on Liquid ICS 1.5mr:
In deadzone in my office, with wifi turned on, mobile data disabled, I get barely *1 hour per 10%*
Everywhere else, 4g/wifi mixed. More wifi, the better, but I get roughly *2.5 hours per 10%*

I re-flashed Eclipse, this is what I found
on Eclipse 2.1 
In deadzone in my office, with wifi turned on, mobile data disabled, I get approx *2.5 hours per 10%*
Everywhere else, 4g/wifi mixed. More wifi, the better, but I get roughly *2 hours per 10%*

Overall, the ICS battery usage seems to be much better under normal conditions. In a deadzone, seems to eat away much more battery, even when mobile data is disabled. I'm geussing that its prob checking for a tower much more often then GB?

Any help would greatly be appreciated.....Thanks!


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm,

Liquid, while its my favorite rom ,it does have some odd power issues at times. Although I never had much of an issue with 1.5.	I really thought that eclipse was not all that much better in that category. I always used Gummy when I needed stable battery life and would switch to eclipse when I needed hardware acceleration.

Speedlite cm9 seems to be more stable than most asop leak roms as far as battery goes. The 232 blur based roms are probably the best you can get for stabilty and battery life. There is one called Motoicsbean that is themed ASOP if you don't like the blur look. Hell just running on the stock 232 leak or this deodexed one ( https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7dzV3g6Dj9_Sm5rMkhTZS1qajQ/edit ) would be better than running a GB rom like eclipse


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Its such an odd thing, tryign to figure out what the hell is goign on, hahaa


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Just switch rooms.. lately 232 blur based have been perfectly stable.. also like I said speed light is pretty good..

Ive got 7.5 hours on my battery today while running teather .. it dropped in the last hour a bunch from downloading and uploading constantly while at the same time running teather


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in a weak coverage area and assign usually happy to get 10% per hour. But my $10 spare battery keeps me sane. Well almost.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## docluv01 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Guys

Just wanted to update you on my findings....

Ok, after playign around, here is what i did. With WIFI turned on, I was getting barely half a bar in the radio signal. For a goof, with WIFI turned on, I went into phone info, and disabled the radio, and re-enabled it. within 2 sec, the radio came up and got half a bar again, but a few sec right after that, I got like 4 or 5 bars. After testing in this state, i get roughly 5 to 6% depletion per hour. WHich is MUCHHHH better.

I have a feeling that with WIFI turned on (mobile data seems to be disabled when in wifi mode), and u turn on the radio, that it connects to a different tower entirely. Because when I walk outside, and disconnect wifi, it goes to 4G, but then u can see it go from 4 to 5 bars, to 3 bars which is normal for me for that area.

Hope this helps someone....but it helped me a great deal.


----------

